# All In One Wine Pump - Major Giveaway!



## TxBrew (Mar 7, 2016)

It's giveaway time! All In One Wine Pump has been graicious enough to offer to the community a Pressurized Bottle Washer / Sanitizer. They asked I post this awesome giveaway and post it I shall.







Valued at $174.95 - Free shipping - Continental US Only

http://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/pressurized-bottle-washer-sanitizer/

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soyZDRAGyT4[/ame]

*Rules*

To enter complete one of these two things:

1. Like or Comment on their Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/AllInOneWinePump/541559909222725
2. Comment or Share the URL of the website anywhere; Twitter, Facebook, Myspace, forum, e-mail a friend.

After please reply one time to this thread.

*Make Note: *If you purchase a Pressurized Bottle Washer / Sanitizer anytime during this giveaway and you win this giveaway All in One will refund your purchase.

*Giveaway*

On April 7th I will close this giveaway and select at random one winner.

Good luck and big thanks to All In One Wine Pump!


----------



## Steve_M (Mar 7, 2016)

Posted Like on FB, thanks for the opportunity to win!

Steve


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 7, 2016)

I sang your praises on the Facebook page. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bchilders (Mar 7, 2016)

Would love to have one of these. Commented on FB and posted a Tweet


----------



## BlueStimulator (Mar 7, 2016)

This is a awesome product!!!,


----------



## BigSell (Mar 7, 2016)

What a great product, posted on Facebook under the Wife, do not have an account and do not want one.


----------



## VinoKS (Mar 7, 2016)

Liked on FB and shared. I absolutely love my All In One! It's the best tool I have purchased for my wine making. I have had the pleasure of speaking with Steve when purchasing my pump and again when I purchased the Head Space Eliminators. His service is second to none and he shared many tips and tricks about wine making with me. Even if I don't win the Pressure Washer/ Sanitizer, I still consider myself lucky for finding his products.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 7, 2016)

That's great. I already have one so I can attest to the quality. AIO is a great product and vacuumpumpman is a top notch guy. I'm sitting this one out.


----------



## geek (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm in.....


----------



## cmsben61 (Mar 7, 2016)

*aIO*

Liked on Facebook


----------



## roger80465 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm in! Can't wait.


----------



## bkisel (Mar 7, 2016)

I never win anything...


----------



## Rampage4all (Mar 7, 2016)

Liked page and shared page. Awesome product giveaway thank you.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Mar 7, 2016)

I been liked the facebook page long time ago, so I posted the link to the website on my facebook


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 7, 2016)

Although I would love to win, like DrAlarms, I am sitting this one out. In my case, this is solely because I do not use social media... But good luck to Steve and the lucky recipient!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 7, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> Although I would love to wine, like DrAlarms, I am sitting this one out. In my case, this is solely because I do not use social media... But good luck to Steve and the lucky recipient!



Comment or Share the URL of the website anywhere; Twitter, Facebook, Myspace, forum, e-mail a friend

Paul - all at the minimum is email a friend or mention it on any forum - I am not sure if that counts for social media ? 
I tried to make sure that everyone is included -


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 8, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Comment or Share the URL of the website anywhere; Twitter, Facebook, Myspace, forum, e-mail a friend
> 
> Paul - all at the minimum is email a friend or mention it on any forum - I am not sure if that counts for social media ?
> I tried to make sure that everyone is included -



You are more than kind. I did not post to complain about anything -- just to try to give you some support even though I am not entering the contest. Thank you anyway!! And good luck to all the entrants!


----------



## eagle (Mar 8, 2016)

Liked on facebook already have alio pump i would love a bottle sanitizer!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 8, 2016)

Sent the link to a couple of winemaking buddies of mine. Count me in!


----------



## Double Daylo (Mar 8, 2016)

Been watching your page for a while now and shared it to my buddy who brews with me! Love your products!


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 8, 2016)

Liked and commented on your FB page. This would be an awesome addition to my work space. Thanks, Steve!!


----------



## CGish (Mar 8, 2016)

Liked on Facebook. 

Thanks Steve!


----------



## MrsJones (Mar 8, 2016)

Fantastic promo! I've liked and shared


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2016)

Love the aia


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Mar 8, 2016)

LIKED on FB, commented and invited a friend to view the page.


----------



## TCPT18 (Mar 8, 2016)

Posted, liked, shared and commented. Great products received so far! Thanks Steve for all your help


----------



## tklesch (Mar 8, 2016)

Liked and shared on FB. Thanks for the chance Steve.


----------



## WI_Wino (Mar 8, 2016)

In - would make a nice addition.

I demoed my aio to my dad and brother as they helped bottle. Both were impressed.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 9, 2016)

I wish everyone the best of LUCK - because it really is a great time saver !!

Thanks for all the comments and likes - 
you are welcomed to comment on my website for any of my products as well !

allinonewinepump.com

.


----------



## AZMDTed (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Steve, I liked your page. Best of success to you.


----------



## cancan (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for this offer. Very useful device. Liked on FB under account burcinpoyraz


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 9, 2016)

AZMDTed said:


> Thanks Steve, I liked your page. Best of success to you.



Ted - It is because of people like you and many others who have shared their experiences with the allinonewinepump - I have not had to increase the price in 8 years plus ! 

.


----------



## Mike_Kever_Kombi (Mar 10, 2016)

Love my pump and head space eliminators (need to pick up a few more before too long)

I tell everyone I know in this craft that they need (at the very least) the pump. 

Shared the link.


----------



## alan1985 (Mar 10, 2016)

Liked and shared with friends!


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Mar 10, 2016)

liked it and shared it. You got me to go on FB, something my family attempts, unsuccessfully, all the time! Thanks for the give-a-way!


----------



## Floandgary (Mar 10, 2016)

Have promoted "Winemaking Talk" website and these great sponsor giveaways to all who wine to/with me!!


----------



## trolo (Mar 10, 2016)

liked on FB


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 10, 2016)

Posted "like" on FB.. No question, Steve is the real deal...


----------



## bchilders (Mar 10, 2016)

Mike_Kever_Kombi said:


> Love my pump and head space eliminators (need to pick up a few more before too long)
> 
> I tell everyone I know in this craft that they need (at the very least) the pump.
> 
> Shared the link.



Same here.


----------



## JimmyT (Mar 11, 2016)

Liked on Facebook. Thanks for the opportunity for a great product from a great business/guy.


----------



## cintipam (Mar 12, 2016)

All Steve's products are excellent! Takes a winemaker to really understand what we need, and a mind like his to create all these cool products.

Thanks Steve!!

Pam in cinti


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 12, 2016)

Well, I have liked the Facebook page and commented on the web page. So time to throw my name in the hat.


----------



## cintipam (Mar 13, 2016)

I just noticed I forgot to say what I did! Steve, I emailed my SIL all about the AIO since I don't have facebook etc. Is that OK?

Pam in cinti


----------



## jemiller59 (Mar 13, 2016)

I liked your facebook, We just love the AIO pump. It really makes a difference in the wine we bottle.


----------



## lplsnt (Mar 13, 2016)

Sent emails to all my winos, I mean friends...lol and posted on fb.


----------



## jjanest (Mar 13, 2016)

Great products Steve. I'm really having fun now. Lee Jones


----------



## starsfan (Mar 14, 2016)

Commented and shared your page with a friend! LOVE my AIO!!! ;-)

Steve


----------



## thecrewking (Mar 14, 2016)

Love my wine pump, bottle washer would be great. Already liked the facebook and shared.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Mar 14, 2016)

Already liked a long time ago, WVMJ


----------



## cintipam (Mar 14, 2016)

Steve, I started a FB page just so I could "like" you. Crazy world.

Pam in cinti


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 14, 2016)

cintipam said:


> Steve, I started a FB page just so I could "like" you. Crazy world.
> 
> Pam in cinti



WOW !! You actually started a facebook page - just in order to like the Allinonewinepump !! That is really customer dedication - My hat is off to you and thanks from all of us !!!!


----------



## mforney12 (Mar 14, 2016)

Liked... awesome give away.


----------



## Rgismo (Mar 15, 2016)

Sent it to my friend.


----------



## Ayzala (Mar 15, 2016)

*Very Nice*

I would like one please, i e-mailed all my wine making friends, and some brewers


----------



## richmke (Mar 17, 2016)

Awesome products.

However, now that you have 3 different products, not so much "all-in-one" anymore.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 18, 2016)

richmke said:


> Awesome products.
> 
> However, now that you have 3 different products, not so much "all-in-one" anymore.



Yes you are correct - not sure what to do now ????


----------



## JimmyT (Mar 18, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Yes you are correct - not sure what to do now ????




Put all the products together as a kit and make that the all in one bundle?! Then if someone wants a single product just sell it as a broken down bundle. Maybe have like a 5-10% off of the entire bundle package and sell the separate pieces at reg price.


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 20, 2016)

Liked!! You do an amazing job!!


----------



## LaQuintaBlanca (Mar 21, 2016)

Done! Thanks for this great opportunity.....


----------



## RedRockGirl (Mar 22, 2016)

Done and Done. Thanks!
I don't know what I would do without my AI1. I purchased it before my 2nd batch was out of primary and have never regretted a single penny spent.


----------



## HillPeople (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks!
Use the AIO all the time!


----------



## stevenfox25 (Mar 22, 2016)

Liked on facebook, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## rickwebb60 (Mar 22, 2016)

liked on FB and thanks for the chance to win


----------



## montyfox (Mar 23, 2016)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Floandgary (Mar 23, 2016)

With this item, I'd have more "time to smell the WINE!". Thanks for the opportunity...


----------



## Mudwalker (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 24, 2016)

Liked on FB


----------



## jpsmithny (Mar 24, 2016)

I love the All-in-One


----------



## reefman (Mar 25, 2016)

Liked!! ....I'm saving up for an AIO!


----------



## Dhaynes (Mar 25, 2016)

Liked on FB page


----------



## jensmith (Mar 27, 2016)

Liked on that crazy facebook thingy


----------



## mike_d (Mar 27, 2016)

I put you on Pinterest.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 27, 2016)

mike_d said:


> I put you on Pinterest.



Thanks ! 
I never even heard of it till now -


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Mar 27, 2016)

I have liked your page for awhile now so I shared it with the wine club out of Sun Prairie WI. Thanks for the chance.

Jeremy


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 29, 2016)

Liked on FB.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 31, 2016)

*Only a couple days left*

Only a couple days left to win !! 

Put your name in for the drawing now -


----------



## TemperanceOwl (Mar 31, 2016)

I liked you on Facebook. Thanks for the chance. I'd love the bottle washer if it's as good as your AI1 Pump!


----------



## ennismill (Mar 31, 2016)

Shared on twitter


----------



## geek (Apr 1, 2016)

Tick, tock, tick, tock....


----------



## kpsalyers (Apr 2, 2016)

TxBrew said:


> It's giveaway time! All In One Wine Pump has been graicious enough to offer to the community a Pressurized Bottle Washer / Sanitizer. They asked I post this awesome giveaway and post it I shall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like a great addition to any winemakers cellar!


----------



## kpsalyers (Apr 2, 2016)

*Nice*

Posted and Liked on Facebook and SHared!!


----------



## g1230g (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked on FB...cool stuff...thanks for opportunity.


----------



## TahunaJR (Apr 4, 2016)

Posted on Twitter!!!!


----------



## semtorq (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked their page! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## topcellar (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked their page, and commented on their page under the All In One wind pump post.

I am in Canada. If a non-US resident happens to win, can we opt to pay for the shipping charge?


----------



## Greg_Salyer_13 (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked on FB


Thanks


----------



## toddo_69 (Apr 4, 2016)

I also went the FB route. Thanks!


----------



## CA-Mouse (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked and posted on FB. Thanks to the sponsor for the giveaway!


----------



## axmpph (Apr 4, 2016)

Posted like on FB.

THANK YOU.


----------



## JDS (Apr 4, 2016)

*Liked on Facebook*

Liked this on FB and woul like one in my basement.


----------



## uncleben113 (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked y'all on Facebook! Thank you for doing this awesome giveaway!


----------



## Hokapsig (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked on Facebook. No more fizzy wines for me....


----------



## GregC (Apr 4, 2016)

Emailed several friends. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Zare (Apr 4, 2016)

Would be awesome to have one of these! Following on Facebook..


----------



## Brigitte (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked on Facebook, shared link and made comment

Would dearly love to win! Thanks for such a nice giveaway !! 
Cheers!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes anyone who wins outside the continental US - can pay the additional costs of shipping - no problem


----------



## tdidona (Apr 4, 2016)

I posted a tweet to enter. As an owner of the all in one wine pump I can only imagine how helpful this product is.


----------



## Myrrrrr (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked the FB page. everyone loves the Allinone, wait till they see this.


----------



## BBBF (Apr 4, 2016)

Done & done


----------



## snoopthulhu (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked on Facebook. Looks neat!


----------



## jdwebb (Apr 4, 2016)

I have posted on FB and shared the link! I'm just an old making good wine at home by squeezing one grape at a time with my nimble fingers.


----------



## decoleur (Apr 4, 2016)

sweet setup, thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## jvincentiii (Apr 4, 2016)

*Did it!!*

Liked page... Hope I win. Crossing my fingers, holding rabbit's foot, not walking under any ladders. Waiting... )


----------



## jjontry (Apr 4, 2016)

*all in*


----------



## gladwiners (Apr 4, 2016)

Posted on facebook for my wine club.


----------



## TARRENEL (Apr 4, 2016)

Posted a like on facebook and sorry I emailed more then just 1 friend.


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 4, 2016)

liked their page on FB


----------



## Zare (Apr 4, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Yes anyone who wins outside the continental US - can pay the additional costs of shipping - no problem


Good to hear since I'm in Montreal, Canada!


----------



## jbruning (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked on FB, neat item - would love to have one!


----------



## ejohnsen (Apr 4, 2016)

*responding*

I like it!


----------



## NSTRIM (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked and commented looks like a great product!


----------



## shrewsbury (Apr 4, 2016)

*Liked it on FaceBook*

I liked it on Facebook!

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## zoonose (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked & shared!


----------



## aer (Apr 4, 2016)

*Great Looking pump.*

Have shared and posted on Facebook... thanks for the chance to win. Looks like a great tool to have. My mini cellar could sure use it. Best Aeriol


----------



## mors (Apr 4, 2016)

In it to win it. I love my all in one wine pump for transfers and bottling.


----------



## Busabill (Apr 4, 2016)

*Liked and done*

Liked on Facebook, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Ottiscan (Apr 4, 2016)

*Wine pump giveaway*

Sign me up!!


----------



## antek (Apr 4, 2016)

*very cool!*

I'd love to win this, looks like it would really help out and save time. Thanks for the opp!


----------



## Tattroy (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks cool, love to win it!


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked Facebook


----------



## kingsvilla (Apr 4, 2016)

My lucky day, even if I don't win, I was going to look for that link to the bottle washer kit. To my surprise not only it magically appeared in my inbox, but there is a chance to win what I need.
I am so happy forwarded the URL of the website to 3 fellow wholesalers.


----------



## buzzzkllr (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked, shared and commented.


----------



## Delaney (Apr 4, 2016)

I'd love to enter, have completed the requirements for the contest! Good luck to all


----------



## digitaleye (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks Awesome


----------



## mbrau (Apr 4, 2016)

Hope to win


----------



## Terri (Apr 4, 2016)

Ingenious!


----------



## luanne50 (Apr 4, 2016)

What a fabulous give away for a lucky winemaker.


----------



## shwymie (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you for doing this. I've heard many good things about the All In One, but still a novice and slowly working my way up to purchasing one (or even better if I win one!!!).


----------



## sra1895 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Giveaway*

Looks like a great device!


----------



## Giospro (Apr 4, 2016)

This is pretty SWEET!


----------



## Tiggy (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked on Facebook! Thanks!


----------



## benspo111 (Apr 4, 2016)

shared with friend!


----------



## nbwii (Apr 4, 2016)

*Giveaway entry*

Thanks for this amazing opportunity.


----------



## brewbush (Apr 4, 2016)

great product!!


----------



## sgx2 (Apr 4, 2016)

Great giveaway - liked on FB!


----------



## cathlab (Apr 4, 2016)

Shared with a friend, thanks, great product


----------



## bluesportster02 (Apr 4, 2016)

liked and shared on Facebook


----------



## invizable (Apr 4, 2016)

Posted link on my Twitter account and I've mentioned the giveaway to a family member.
Thanks so much for the opportunity!


----------



## doughowe (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked ya on Facebook!


----------



## Northerngal (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked and commented on facebook  

Jenn


----------



## mgmarty (Apr 4, 2016)

*All in one wine pump*

Liked and shared on Facebook!


----------



## JnTWinery (Apr 4, 2016)

Great item..


----------



## jdc019 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Giveaway*

I'm in! Liked on Facebook


----------



## leeleepad (Apr 4, 2016)

Alright I clicked like on the facebook page send me my prize


----------



## Singlepole (Apr 4, 2016)

*contest*

Liked and shared as requested. Hope I win *fingers crossed*


----------



## Mjbailey226 (Apr 4, 2016)

*FB like*

I liked your page!


----------



## Foreveryoung (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## sweeney832 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Congrats*

Congrats on the new product. It looks like an amazing product for someone looking to move into the pro category from home wine making, which we are planning on doing soon. Best of luck with the product, it should sell itself! We liked the page on Facebook and look forward to upcoming new and future products.

Stephen


----------



## RobertChartier (Apr 4, 2016)

*Liked*

Liked their facebook. I so need one of these....


----------



## winejudoka (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked and shared.


----------



## Trooper307 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Pump it up.*

Pump pump and away.


----------



## Wa5yom (Apr 4, 2016)

Posted like on Facebook


----------



## msherretz (Apr 4, 2016)

*I'm in*

Liked in Facebook and commented that it is a nice simple idea.


----------



## RaymondoChin (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked and shared on FB. One of these would certainly make life easier !


----------



## niffler (Apr 4, 2016)

I liked and made a comment on your Facebook page. Wish me luck!!


----------



## PA_wine (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like a great help to us home brewers, thanks!


----------



## bruceebeling (Apr 4, 2016)

I have liked and commented on you facebook page. This would make sanitizing bottles so much easier.


----------



## Scooter68 (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked on FB - Thanks to the All-in-One folks for their generosity - giveaway!


----------



## robert81650 (Apr 4, 2016)

Liked on Facebook... Looks like great product...already own the wine pump...works great.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm in! Praised you on your FB page. Thanks Steve!


----------



## Mudwalker (Apr 5, 2016)

*Fb*

I forget to mention that I "liked" the All in one Wine Pump Page on Facebook. Dunno if it matters, but I would hate to lose an opportunity to win due to a technicality!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Danger Dave !
I haven't heard from you in a long time.


----------



## 4huskrs (Apr 5, 2016)

I am in. Thanks All-in-one.
Ron


----------



## harmony (Apr 5, 2016)

This is an awesome product! I want one, Please!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Apr 5, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks Dave
> I haven't heard from you in a long time.



Are you talking about me? I haven't used the pump yet. I just started the new batch on Saturday. If the fermentation is done this next weekend, it should be my first go at using the pump. (after I test it with water in the carboys of course!)

The pump did arrive (and quickly I might add) and it was nicely packed. I appreciate that a lot! I'm excited to try it!


----------



## laumans (Apr 5, 2016)

This would be a great time saver for us during our wine making process. I did like it on Facebook.


----------



## Jc5066 (Apr 5, 2016)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## TimK (Apr 5, 2016)

*I'm in*

This would be a nice equipment addition to my early wine making hobby/habit/addiction.
TimK


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 5, 2016)

@ dcbrown73

Sorry Dave - please don't take offence. Please let me know how everything goes this weekend for you as well.

I was actually referring to DangerDave who started the review for the Allinonewinepump back in 10-22-2011 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15976


----------



## RCGoodin (Apr 5, 2016)

*I liked your FB and shared on mine. Count me in to win.*

I liked your FB and shared on mine. Count me in to win.


----------



## ErikM (Apr 5, 2016)

I too liked your FB and shared on mine. Count me in to win. Thanks for your support of WMT.


----------



## firstime (Apr 5, 2016)

*I'm down*

I'm in. Definitely could use this.


----------



## garymc (Apr 6, 2016)

I liked your page and made comments on Home Winemaking Facebook page, here, my local winemaking clubs.


----------



## GoBigBlueF150 (Apr 6, 2016)

*I did it.*

I liked the Facebook page! Thank you for the chance to win an awesome product that us newbies cant afford.


----------



## David219 (Apr 6, 2016)

I liked the Facebook page, and I like the AIO in real life. Would love to add the bottle washer/sanitizer to my winemaking "tool kit"!


----------



## audmkamp (Apr 6, 2016)

*Good luck to all*

Liked page and shared giveaway link to a wine making group.


----------



## Wa5yom (Apr 6, 2016)

Getting ready to bottle this weekend.....sure would be nice to win.....


----------



## drecon2112 (Apr 6, 2016)

My next purchase?


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 7, 2016)

done deal, best of all every word is the truth, anyone buying from allinonewinepump.com will not go wrong,,, 
hounddawg


----------



## corinth (Apr 7, 2016)

*AIO wine pump major give-away*

I'm in. You are a very hard working and honest individual steve
Corinth


----------



## Powermatt5000 (Apr 7, 2016)

Any help on bottling day is a blessing.


----------



## aer (Apr 7, 2016)

I posted on Facebook previously .... however I have just done it again as I noticed that my previous post here has been removed for some reason. Would love to have this would greatly improve my wine making. Thanks for the opportunity. Aeriol


----------



## geek (Apr 8, 2016)

is this still going? ::


----------



## JohnT (Apr 8, 2016)

I am not sure. The OP says that the drawing will be closed and a winner picked on 4/7..

I think that Steve wants to keep us in suspense. Not really needed since this is an incredible product that we all would like to have!!!


----------



## reefman (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm guessing the winner has been picked, notified and they are waiting for the winner to confirm!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Apr 8, 2016)

Has this been shipped to my house yet?


----------



## reefman (Apr 8, 2016)

Check the front porch!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 8, 2016)

On April 7th was the deadline to enter the contest. Tx brew offered to pull the winner out of a random generator - please give him some time as I am sure is a bit labor intensive going thru all these entries. 

I hope for everyone the best and thanks for all the wonderful comments !! 

I am proud to support this site


----------



## AZMDTed (Apr 8, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> On April 7th was the deadline to enter the contest. Tx brew offered to pull the winner out of a random generator - please give him some time as I am sure is a bit labor intensive going thru all these entries.
> 
> I hope for everyone the best and thanks for all the wonderful comments !!
> 
> I am proud to support this site



Steve,
Win or lose, thanks for all that you do and the great products you make for a fair price.

Ted


----------



## JohnT (Apr 8, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> On April 7th was the deadline to enter the contest. Tx brew offered to pull the winner out of a random generator - please give him some time as I am sure is a bit labor intensive going thru all these entries.
> 
> I hope for everyone the best and thanks for all the wonderful comments !!
> 
> I am proud to support this site


 

I like TxBrew and hate to see him have even more on his plate. Tell you what, I would be willing to allow him to simply declare me as the winner. This would save him all that time and trouble. 

I know this is a great sacrifice on my part, but I am willing to do this if it means that I am helping out my fellow man...


----------



## geek (Apr 8, 2016)

@TxBrew This thread should be closed and just open for mods to announce the winner.....me...


----------



## TxBrew (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm cleaning the list and putting everything into the random number generator, will post winner this afternoon.


----------



## TxBrew (Apr 8, 2016)

After putting all the names into the generator the winner is ........

DRUMMMMM ROLLLLLLLLLL

kingsvilla

Congrats! kingsvilla, I assume King of a Villa or perhaps maintenance guy of a King's Villa?


----------



## geek (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## dcbrown73 (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats kingsvilla!


----------



## jgmann67 (Apr 8, 2016)

good for you, man!


----------



## vernsgal (Apr 8, 2016)

Congratulations kingsvilla!


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 9, 2016)

way to go kingsvilla.
you got quality equipment from Steve....
Richard


----------



## kingsvilla (Apr 11, 2016)

*Cheers to All !!!!*

*WoW.... Awsome* !!

I am so excited to have won the* "Pressurized Bottle Washer N Sanitizer"* from *All in One Wine Pump*. 

I was talking to Steve the owner about the Washer and am looking forward to using it. I even decided to buy his Deluxe Wine Pump system. 


I would like to thank *" Wine Making Talk "* and *TxBrew* for running the contest and thank all the ones that congratulated me on winning. 

I maybe the King of my Villa, but the _Queens honey-do-list_ for maintenance seems endless, that is why I really look forward to receiving both units to play with.....this is like Xmass to me 


Thanks Again


----------



## Jblyth (Apr 13, 2016)

Pumps are awesome!
Liked on FB


----------

